# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Snel moe

## souhaila

goede avond,

ik ben een vrouw van 30 jaar heb 3 kinderen. de afgelopen 3 maanden ben ik snel moe. kan nog wel dingen doen thuis maar zodra ik klaar ben moet ik terug slapen.

----------


## Raimun

Hej souhaila...
vermoedelijk heb je meer dan je handen vol met die pagadders hé...
stop ze vroeg in bed...en kruip dan ook onder de lakens ...
misschien helpt dit ....
groetjes...

----------


## MissMolly

Is er de afgelopen maanden iets veranderd waardoor je sneller moe bent?
Is het er geleidelijk ingeslopen of vrij plotseling?
Kan het met de zomervakantie te maken hebben, en dat het lang licht is, dus dat de kindern moeilijker in slaap komen?

----------


## meneereddie

Ben je met vakantie geweest in het buitenland de afgelopen 2 jaar? In het bos geweest? Gebruik je medicatie sinds 3 maanden tot een jaar? Is er iets waar je niet tegen kunt, waardoor je vermoeid word, jeuk, uitslag krijgt, etc. 

Veranderingen in je leven, zoals verhuisd, huis geverfd, nieuwe ketel..?

----------


## meneereddie

Oude ketel goed onderhouden? 

Schildklieraandoening?

----------

